# Boys night out in Swansea



## ChrisFilter (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello,

I'm helping organise a 'boys weekender' in mid-August. We're staying in a cottage in Mumbles and will be hitting the beach, having BBQs, etc. As part of this we were thinking of heading into Swansea for a night out on the Friday.

Now I'm assuming it's much the same as any provincial British city. Lots of chain bars and clubs, etc. But I was wondering if with a bit of local knowledge we could avoid the truly crap nightspots.

So... where would you recommend eight 30-something gents go as part of a one-night tour of Swansea's drinking dens and dancefloors?

Thanks 

Chris


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2011)

oh dear!
don't do it Chris, just stay in Mumbles
(((CF's pretty face)))


oh, and take your rubbish back to englund with you!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2011)

you could do what is left of the 'Mumbles mile' mind
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/south_west/6313023.stm


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 22, 2011)

Mumbles mile - gosh that brings back memories.
It's a sad state when I was down there last (April).

What's wrong with Castle and Wind Street?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, I've heard Wind St is one of the roughest streets in the UK. But it can't be all bad... can it?

I've also heard that the Mumbles Mile is pretty much dead thanks to loads of pub closures. What a shame.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 22, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, I've heard Wind St is one of the roughest streets in the UK. But it can't be all bad... can it?
> 
> I've also heard that the Mumbles Mile is pretty much dead thanks to loads of pub closures. What a shame.


 
Roughest Streets? Where did you hear that?
You get idiots everywhere. 

When I was younger, the central pub/ club district was the Kingsway.
There were fights kicking off all the time.
But you can easily avoid such situations.

I don't think Castle/ Wind Street is all that different.
Same crowd - small city - fat blokes in tight sleeveless shirts and pale girls in ultra mini skirts.
Mix that with booze/ boredom and you'll get...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2011)

I was out in Swansea last October, the city centre is shite, although there are a load of clubs , if that's what you want - no idea what they are like, but they are probably full of valley boys at the weekends, so fisticuffs are very likely with a group of 8 English (or just non Welsh), although tbf, they will fight welsh boys too. 

Mumbles is a shadow of what it was like 20 odd years ago when i was a regular - WOW will know what the decent pubs are, I can only recommend the Uplands Tavern, which is close to the centre, and still a good pub.

Close to the university, there used to be a pub called the Rhyddings, I liked that in the 80s, no idea what it's like now.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 22, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Roughest Streets? Where did you hear that?
> You get idiots everywhere.
> 
> When I was younger, the central pub/ club district was the Kingsway.
> ...


 
Thats a crap poem.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2011)

I had a Sunday night on my own in Swansea in October, I was staying at the  Dragon hotel and really should have gone back on the Sunday - Sunday night is very depressing in Swansea city centre - the only places I could see open and with anyone in them, was the Wetherspoons and Yates Wine Lodge  

the centre is grim


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 22, 2011)

1927 said:


> Thats a crap poem.


 
Oi, fack off meesh!




			
				marty21 said:
			
		

> Mumbles is a shadow of what it was like 20 odd years ago when i was a regular - WOW will know what the decent pubs are, I can only recommend the Uplands Tavern, which is close to the centre, and still a good pub.



The Hancock looks the same. Busy - so busy I not bothered.
White Rose the same - more old people but that's cos everyone has aged from when I frequented the place 20 years ago.
Gladstones or whatever it's called now is still closed.
The George is shit.
Antelope (or whatever it's called now) is shit also.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I had a Sunday night on my own in Swansea in October, I was staying at the  Dragon hotel and really should have gone back on the Sunday - Sunday night is very depressing in Swansea city centre - the only places I could see open and with anyone in them, was the Wetherspoons and Yates Wine Lodge
> 
> the centre is grim


 
Oh dear. That is hell.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Oi, fack off meesh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to like the Antelope, they served Double Diamond on draught, and everytime I asked for it, I'd ask for a Double Decker, and laugh to myself


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 22, 2011)

Use to get pissed at the Antelope and snog girls/ or voimt in the children's playground opposite.
Ah, the good ole days.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I was out in Swansea last October, the city centre is shite, although there are a load of clubs , if that's what you want - no idea what they are like, but they are probably full of valley boys at the weekends, so fisticuffs are very likely with a group of 8 English (or just non Welsh), although tbf, they will fight welsh boys too.
> 
> Mumbles is a shadow of what it was like 20 odd years ago when i was a regular - WOW will know what the decent pubs are, I can only recommend the Uplands Tavern, which is close to the centre, and still a good pub.
> 
> Close to the university, there used to be a pub called the Rhyddings, I liked that in the 80s, no idea what it's like now.


 
Oh. Maybe we'll stay in Mumbles then if it's that bad! Even places like Reading have some decent places to go.. Swansea must have one or two, surely?

And I don't think we're likely to get into too much bother. We're well mannered types.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 22, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Oh. Maybe we'll stay in Mumbles then if it's that bad! Even places like Reading have some decent places to go.. Swansea must have one or two, surely?
> 
> And I don't think we're likely to get into too much bother. *We're well mannered types*.


 
Head down the Wind St and pretend to be Jack.
They won't know the difference.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 22, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Use to get pissed at the Antelope and snog girls/ or voimt in the children's playground opposite.
> Ah, the good ole days.


 
A wet weekend in Wales.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Oh. Maybe we'll stay in Mumbles then if it's that bad! Even places like Reading have some decent places to go.. Swansea must have one or two, surely?
> 
> And I don't think we're likely to get into too much bother. We're well mannered types.



I think there are some clubs in Mumbles, there is a place by the Pier, used to be called Cinderellas in the good old days - I was down there last time and there is still a bar there, which looked a bit clubby, and there used to be a few clubs near the Newton Road which runs uphill from the Oyster Catcher pub on the front. I used to drink in Newton which is at the top of the hill - there were two pubs there, The Rock and Fountain and the Newton Inn, not sure if they are still about - they were alright then. There was also a pub near Caswell Bay called the Admiral Benbow, again not sure if that is still about, and there are probably something in Caswell Bay - which is a good place to visit anyways - if you are all driving down - get out to the Gower! There are some decent pubs in-land - WOW will be able to recommend some.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think there are some clubs in Mumbles, there is a place by the Pier, used to be called Cinderellas in the good old days - I was down there last time and there is still a bar there, which looked a bit clubby, and there used to be a few clubs near the Newton Road which runs uphill from the Oyster Catcher pub on the front. I used to drink in Newton which is at the top of the hill - there were two pubs there, The Rock and Fountain and the Newton Inn, not sure if they are still about - they were alright then. There was also a pub near Caswell Bay called the Admiral Benbow, again not sure if that is still about, and there are probably something in Caswell Bay - which is a good place to visit anyways - if you are all driving down - get out to the Gower! There are some decent pubs in-land - WOW will be able to recommend some.


 
We're training it, but we'll be getting cabs to the beach and stuff.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Oh. Maybe we'll stay in Mumbles then if it's that bad! Even places like Reading have some decent places to go.. Swansea must have one or two, surely?
> 
> And I don't think we're likely to get into too much bother. We're well mannered types.


 
seriously, it is not down to you being well mannered but down to the people who go out in Swansea
I am from the next town and wouldn't go out there
Wind street looks like, is arranged like and by all accounts is a hell hole, like a tack and trouble funnel


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2011)

Here's a great plan for the night:
1. Book cab
2. Go to Cardiff


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 22, 2011)

Lol my advice is don't take going out advice from old men


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2011)

and how young do you think the filter is these days?  (even with his peter pan chops)


----------



## 1927 (Jun 22, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> We're training it, but we'll be getting cabs to the beach and stuff.


 
You do realise the beach at Swansea is shit dont ya?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 22, 2011)

1927 said:


> You do realise the beach at Swansea is shit dont ya?


 
Which is why we'll be heading to Oxwich Bay and Llangennith, etc. I've been to the Gower before, sunny jim!

Ok, so it seems avoiding Swansea might be an idea.

Clair... where would you go?


----------



## Belushi (Jun 22, 2011)

Get yourself to Neath for a proper night out.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 22, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Which is why we'll be heading to Oxwich Bay and Llangennith, etc. I've been to the Gower before, sunny jim!
> 
> Ok, so it seems avoiding Swansea might be an idea.
> 
> Clair... where would you go?



I'd do a tour of Gower pubs if I were you..King Arthur, Joiners arms, The greyhound, The Gower inn, the Beufort arms, the plough & harrow. Make it a day out rather than just a night 

I disagree about town being so rough but if you are in a big group you are more likely to attract attention.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 22, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> I'd do a tour of Gower pubs if I were you..King Arthur, Joiners arms, The greyhound, The Gower inn, the Beufort arms, the plough & harrow. Make it a day out rather than just a night
> 
> I disagree about town being so rough but if you are in a big group you are more likely to attract attention.


 
So when you organising this little trip then?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 22, 2011)

Belushi said:


> Get yourself to Neath for a proper night out.


 
Now that is a rough place, makes Newport look like a WI tea party!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 22, 2011)

Neath isn't rough at all.
It's just another small town...


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> Lol my advice is don't take going out advice from old men


Ahem: 

"Cardiff voted 6th top summer destination in the world by National Geographic"

*That's* how fucking great Cardiff is. Argument won. Case closed.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 22, 2011)

As I'm from Swansea, I googled 'Swansea is better than Cardiff' (to prove Ed wrong).

And this is what I got 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=swansea


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 22, 2011)

editor said:


> Ahem:
> 
> "Cardiff voted 6th top summer destination in the world by National Geographic"
> 
> *That's* how fucking great Cardiff is. Argument won. Case closed.


 
He didn't ask about Cardiff though did he? 
and if Cardiff is so lush why did you leave eh?


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> He didn't ask about Cardiff though did he?
> and if Cardiff is so lush why did you leave eh?


To reclaim Llundain in the name of Owain Glyndwr.

It's taking longer than I expected though.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 22, 2011)

haha good luck with it ed


----------



## fogbat (Jun 22, 2011)

editor said:


> Ahem:
> 
> "Cardiff voted 6th top summer destination in the world by National Geographic"
> 
> *That's* how fucking great Cardiff is. Argument won. Case closed.


 
_National Geographic Voted Least Trustworthy For Holiday Advice_


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 22, 2011)

1927 said:


> Now that is a rough place, makes Newport look like a WI tea party!


 
Newport isn't as rough as its reputation. It's mostly just a bit dull.


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 22, 2011)

Dylans old pub - the Mermaid burned down around 20 years ago - a sad loss , including the memorabilia that went with it ! the Antelope used to be ok back in the day , the Upland tavern and the White Rose used to be OK -ish ,but locals may add more up to date information.

In my long ago days the "Top Rank" was the place to avoid at all costs - though the plastic palmed Tiffany club in Newton rd and the Surf House were "acceptable" by late 70's standards.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 23, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> As I'm from Swansea, I googled 'Swansea is better than Cardiff' (to prove Ed wrong).
> 
> And this is what I got
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=swansea


Thats the usual class hatred you expect from that site. I fucking hate swansea though, mainly from experiences of waiting at the train station for an hour to get a slow train to ferryside to see my girlfriend. Mind you i thought the monkey cafe was ok.


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 23, 2011)

Nothing like within regional territorial disputes...

However , Swansea has an incomparable bay - as good as Naples according to the 19thC writer Walter Savage Landore - which is more than Cardiff has , though one willingly accepts the superiority of Cardiff city centre for fine architecture , the market and the castle (and especially Brains beer)

We must talk up Wales - not do it down


----------



## 1927 (Jun 23, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Newport isn't as rough as its reputation. It's mostly just a bit dull.


 
It fucking is!


----------



## newme (Jun 23, 2011)

Idk swansea didnt seem that rough when I was living there tbh lol. Nor when I went out there and Im very not welsh.
Having said that 9 years ago my fave place was along a street that was the first to have a field hospital setup there every weekend but there we go lol (not swansea).


----------



## nogojones (Jun 24, 2011)

Monkey Bar on Wind st ain't too bad, but depends on whats happening.


----------



## llantwit (Jul 1, 2011)

Seconded on Monkey: http://www.monkeycafe.co.uk/corporate.php
Also, I used to always head to Mozart's in Uplands for a late night lock-in drinking den kind of place. It's changed hands since I've been there, and is much more of a venue, now. Often have late parties and live music. Might be worth a look.
Also, if you're looking to avoid the predictable chain places there's an equally predictable upmarket place next to the Evening Post building opposite the end of Wind Street that serves over-priced beer in (genuinely) plush surroundings. Can't remember the name of the place, though.


----------



## poisondwarf (Jul 1, 2011)

Swansea's not as bad as some ppl make out...it's not Corby or Kettering!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 2, 2011)

http://www.monkeycafe.co.uk/

edit -- oops, just noticed this has been done.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 2, 2011)

http://www.sincityclub.co.uk/ live music venue with the odd good gig worth checking out


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 2, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> http://www.monkeycafe.co.uk/
> 
> edit -- oops, just noticed this has been done.


 
Looks good - cheers!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 2, 2011)

another gig venue and it has a pool hall upstairs 

http://www.garagevenue.com/


----------



## fogbat (Jul 3, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> another gig venue and it has a pool hall upstairs
> 
> http://www.garagevenue.com/


 
Don't let any strange women challenge you to a game in there, though. You will lose.


----------



## drachir (Jul 17, 2011)

*DON'T GO OUT IN SWANSEA*

It is incredibly rough, particularly Wind Street. Last time I was there, on getting out of our taxi somebody ran up and threw a punch at a friend. Later on in the evening another friend got glassed in Play for accidentally bumping into someone when walking through the dancefloor.

Monkey is a decent place, and there's some decent stuff in Sigma, but if you can I'd avoid it.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 17, 2011)

Weird, I never have any trouble.
Just got home from Mozarts, good music tonight/this morning, lots of dancing and had a funny conversation with a guy who was sitting there reading Nietzsche..(I know I know, his clever ruse worked)


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 18, 2011)

*Swansea's far from my fave haunt for drinking but I know of what I write now!*

Missed this thread for some reason until now. Here's my very rushed but experienced and not too perjorative overview.

I agree that Wine ("Wind"  ) Street is a complete nightmare ruffhouse *hellhole* when busiest, but away from Friday and Saturday nights, the No Sign Wine Bar is very pleasant in quieter moments, and the Bank Statement (Wetherspoons, but OK) isn't bad either.

The Office in Castle Square is the most biker and alternative/tats/dreads piercings types friendly! Very little bother and roughness even on Fridays and Sats, when there are free live bands of varying quality -- rarely complete crap and sometimes excellent, luck of the draw..

Monkey Bar round the corner is pretty groovy for late tunage, and compared to Wine Street, more civilised.

The Queens Hotel, nearby to the end of Wine St but away from it,  is old school traditional and perfectly pleasant  in atmosphere -- again avoid Fri and Sat nights though (not rough then, just packed!).

At the end of the Kingsway, away from Wine Street, the Potters Wheel, huge, is Wetherspoons with all the associated plusses and minuses, but for all its faults the real ale quality and range there is consistently excellent, the best in central Swansea.

For old school trad real ale friendly pubs, the Railway Inn in Upper Killay and the Joiners Arms in Bishopston (village not far from Mumbles) are GREAT.

In Mumbles itself the Park in Park Street is old fashioned and pleasant.

In Swansea itself, if you're drinking outside of Friday and Saturday nights, your best bets might be away from the centre itself, and towards Uplands -- the Westbourne Hotel and the Wig and Pen and the St Georges in Walter Road are all pretty reasonable.

If you're not too fussed about actual ale quallity (CRAP!) the Brunswick is a lovely pub interior wise and civilised atmosphere wise. Live bands free on Thursday evenings and Sunday evenings.

Up in Uplands itself (student area, albeit we're out of term at the moment!), the Uplands Tav can be pleasant albeit sometimes crowded, and there  is free music/bands there on certain evenings. Weirdly no online info?? about this aspect

Next door to it, Noahs Yard is a wine bar with nice beers too. Arty, a bit expensive, but if you can deal with upmarket, it has a nice atmosphere, and you can sit outside on warm evenings (true of the Tav as well).

The Garage (across the road from Noahs) is an inexpensive music venue. Great bands there on occasions.

Google all these places for addresses.

PM me for any questions and possibly despite August being hugely busy for us, we could well meet you for 'a' pint at the time.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 18, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> Weird, I never have any trouble.
> Just got home from Mozarts, good music tonight/this morning, lots of dancing and had a funny conversation with a guy who was sitting there reading Nietzsche..(I know I know, his clever ruse worked)



How could I forget Mozarts? Fuckin ace! 

(A little way down the road from Uplands btw)


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 18, 2011)

Yep have to say I agree with most of that 
Now wondering if I have ever met you William


----------



## 1927 (Jul 20, 2011)

Funny to see you mention the Westbourne WoW. When I was younger, and I mean about 25-30 yrs ago, it was ace. like a welsh sporting museum. They has shirts donated by anyone who was anyone on the walls. Cricket balls from famous games at st.helens with silver bands around the seams engraved with dates and match details. there were cricket stumps hanging from the bar, sliced in half and signed by great touring teams. I used to love being taken there by my father and spent hours just looking at stuff on the walls.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks, William (and everyone else, of course!) - feeling very apprehensive about dragging everyone down to what sounds like hell on earth, but not sure they'd be content with a couple of Mumbles pubs


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 20, 2011)

1927 said:


> Funny to see you mention the Westbourne WoW. When I was younger, and I mean about 25-30 yrs ago, it was ace. like a welsh sporting museum. They has shirts donated by anyone who was anyone on the walls. Cricket balls from famous games at st.helens with silver bands around the seams engraved with dates and match details. there were cricket stumps hanging from the bar, sliced in half and signed by great touring teams. I used to love being taken there by my father and spent hours just looking at stuff on the walls.



Sadly, the Westbourne has been modernised completely now. We like the beer there, and the atmosphere is very civilised and friendly. But any sporting memorabilia that was once there has gone long ago. 

My mate from up the hill from there, long term Jackland dweller,  chats about the old ways and days at the Westbourne on occasion, but all that's well before my time!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 20, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Thanks, William (and everyone else, of course!) - feeling very apprehensive about dragging everyone down to what sounds like hell on earth, but not sure they'd be content with a couple of Mumbles pubs



Chris, don't worry too  much at all. Check out the civilised places/areas and steer clear of Wine Street on Fris and Sats, and you'll be fine 

After all, you'll have a bunch of lads with you to protect you!


----------



## poisondwarf (Jul 21, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Thanks, William (and everyone else, of course!) - feeling very apprehensive about dragging everyone down to what sounds like hell on earth, but not sure they'd be content with a couple of Mumbles pubs


 
Hardly hell on earth...it's not Corby.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 21, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Thanks, William (and everyone else, of course!) - feeling very apprehensive about dragging everyone down to what sounds like hell on earth, but not sure they'd be content with a couple of Mumbles pubs


 
Gonna send my guy mates out to all the pubs listed so they can kick yer 'ead in and give you the authentic Swansea experience 

You'll be fine, the only people I know who have got beaten up unprovoked were my mam and her boyfriend and that was in the William Hancock in Mumbles. Steer clear of there and Wind street and you should have a nice night


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 21, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> Gonna send my guy mates out to all the pubs listed so they can kick yer 'ead in and give you the authentic Swansea experience
> 
> You'll be fine, the only people I know who have got beaten up unprovoked were my mam and her boyfriend and that was in the William Hancock in Mumbles. Steer clear of there and Wind street and you should have a nice night


 
I'm pretty sure we're gonna end up on Wind St 

We're quite big anyway, so if it does turn into a massive anti-English brawl we'll give it a good go. Look out for me in the local papers.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 14, 2011)

swansea is the closest city to me but i prefere cardiff 100%, its just better...although i havant givan swansea that much time tbh they here my acent and get all football on me, which i could do without. Tellin me to fuck off back to cardiff/newport etc... some people take football way too seriously, its just a bloody kick about and an excuse for a piss up and fights. not my gig at all.

Well i like the piss up bit but there's always some bunch that cant handle there booze and start making too much noise and putting everyone else at un-ease.

I think people should have to have a license to drink.. like have to pass a test and all and get points on there license when they get spotted being twats on saterday nights lol

peace


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 14, 2011)

Just on the way home. We were staying in a wicked cottage in the woods so we just stayed in both nights with a bbq and some shrooms. Spent the day playing cricket on Oxwich beach, which was wicked.


----------



## drachir (Aug 19, 2011)

METH LAB said:


> swansea is the closest city to me but i prefere cardiff 100%, its just better...although i havant givan swansea that much time tbh they here my acent and get all football on me, which i could do without. Tellin me to fuck off back to cardiff/newport etc... some people take football way too seriously, its just a bloody kick about and an excuse for a piss up and fights. not my gig at all.
> 
> Well i like the piss up bit but there's always some bunch that cant handle there booze and start making too much noise and putting everyone else at un-ease.
> 
> ...



Had no idea you were local(ish)!


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 6, 2014)

Swansea is awful - so many other nicer places you can go on the coast... don't waste your time in this hell hole!


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 12, 2014)

An old thread- but the jist is that people avoid Swansea like the plague, unless you are unlucky enough to live there.... you could always sell and move - but oh that's right - the houses aren't worth shit.. so good luck with that!


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 12, 2014)

An old thread - but truth is no one likes Swansea and want to go there.  Those of you unlucky enough to live there should move... but oh that's right, property is not worth shit there - so you can't move (although most of you can't afford to buy anywhere anyway!)


----------



## nogojones (Sep 13, 2014)

Were you spurned by your lover for a jack or something?


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 4, 2014)

ddraig said:


> oh dear!
> don't do it Chris, just stay in Mumbles
> (((CF's pretty face)))
> 
> ...



Yeah this. Town is a nightmare. Especially Wind Street. There arent many pubs left in Mumbles but there are a few popular ones and its a great atmosphere there some nights


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 4, 2014)

100% masahiko said:


> Roughest Streets? Where did you hear that?
> You get idiots everywhere.



Wind Street did at one point figure in the Top 10 of the most violent streets in the UK. Dont think thats the case now though


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 4, 2014)

nogojones said:


> Were you spurned by your lover for a jack or something?




I think hes pissed off cause he lost his job for the Swansea Tourist Board


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 4, 2014)

Wind Street was not great even in the 1970's , I can confirm having been randomly attacked by some nameless louts on evening who thought me and my mate were a soft random target. Glad to say some locals waded in and helped us out, - so no harm done really. Used to love the "No Sign WIne Bar" - where at the age of 17 we got hammered on Harvey Wallbangers of great potency...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 4, 2014)

Wind Street was shit in the 80s as well tbf


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 5, 2014)

davesgcr marty21 

Can't knock the No Sign tbf (at least away from Friday and Saturday evenings   ).

The current management there really know what they're doing with class ale choice. Major recent improvements 

(and if you have a CAMRA membership card, you get a 10% discount nowamedays  )


----------

